

How I monitor my VPS for free - adampatterson
http://adampatterson.ca/blog/2014/08/how-i-monitor-my-vps-for-free/

======
pan69
Not sure, it doesn't explicitly say in the article, but these scripts run on
the same server as the stuff that it's hosting, correct? If so, that will mean
that if the server is down, nothing is being monitored?

------
fbueno
You could you [http://mongu.ru](http://mongu.ru) nagios instances

